# January update from the 2012 Bob White Invitational



## vishalshukla (Jan 7, 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]For those of you who are not on our mailing list, you can view the January update from the Bob White Invitational here. 

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ional.html?soid=1102441164751&aid=b7N-pY0WeYE 

77 days to go! 
For the kids, 
Vishal [/FONT]


----------

